# So, how should I go about this?



## Schizo (Sep 18, 2016)

Iv'e been trying to get better at portraits recently, and I think I'm starting to sorta get the hang of it (about time, since I've been drawing for like... 13 years). I've at least gotten better since my first post a few days ago. I'm about to start on the hair of a new one, and I'm a bit nervous about starting it. Normally the hair wouldn't be too difficult for me, since I like drawing animals, but with this one though, I'm not really sure how to go about it.

If you can recognize who this is by the way, you're an amazing person.

The drawing is also infinitely creepier than the picture... Do you think it's just because of the lack of color, or is there a way to fix the creepiness? I'm drawing this guy as sort of a joke (If you know who he is, you probably get the joke), so it isn't meant to be creepy...

I just noticed his eyes are misaligned... I'll have to fix that now. Maybe that's why he looked so creepy?


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

google image search and the image title says its major bedhead


----------



## Schizo (Sep 18, 2016)

Yep, that's the one


----------

